# Still a new Girlie to Cairo



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

Forgot in my last thread, 

Washing my clothes... 

Can i wash light coloured things in the washing machine 
and how much is dry cleaning and whats it like as i have never used dry cleaning even i UK haha

Thanks again people


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lol Yes you can wash your light colours in a washing machine

Dry cleaning here is cheap and it really depends on who you use..but generally they are fine.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol Yes you can wash your light colours in a washing machine
> 
> Dry cleaning here is cheap and it really depends on who you use..but generally they are fine.


Ahh lovely!!

Thank you sooo much


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi, when I was new to Egypt what I really needed was a "how to" manual. I couldn't cook, clean properly(I'd been living in hotels for the previous 8 years) or do pretty much any domestic chores(I could change a plug tho!). The American Women of Alexandria published a cook book with LOADS of other tips in it apart from the cookery terms and translations, if you could find something similar in UK, and an Egyptian equivalent, you would find it invaluable. 
Hope this doesn't sound condescending, it's not meant to be, I was 25 when I first set up home here, and boy was it a reality check!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and a year later I had a baby to deal with too, not easy I can tell you ( I knew nothing about babies stuff either). 
But I learned it all, eventually, I think. So find a suitable book or two, make your life easier.
Good Luck with your move too.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Saraha5587 said:


> Forgot in my last thread,
> 
> Washing my clothes...
> 
> ...


Every single washing machine I have had in Cairo has destroyed my clothes at some point. I don't know how it happens but I end up looking like I am wearing a tent or with massive holes in my clothes!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey both, thats really great of you thank you, i will stick to a dry cleaners and i can cook and keep a house etc just not sure on the washing front, I like to be clean


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Beatle said:


> Every single washing machine I have had in Cairo has destroyed my clothes at some point. I don't know how it happens but I end up looking like I am wearing a tent or with massive holes in my clothes!



Lol.... my first Egyptian washing machine did that.... shredded everything!
It was like a big tub thing with an agitator thing in the middle... I had to fill and empty it by hand,,. but it was a pretty shade of blue! 
One day I turned it upside down (can't remember why!) and it was just a mass of bare wires.....I was lucky not to have electrocuted myself!!

I started using the laundry downstairs (1 le per item, very nicely done!) and went on to buy an automatic front-loading washing soon after!

Egyptian washing machines are scarey!


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

mamasue said:


> Lol.... my first Egyptian washing machine did that.... shredded everything!
> It was like a big tub thing with an agitator thing in the middle... I had to fill and empty it by hand,,. but it was a pretty shade of blue!
> One day I turned it upside down (can't remember why!) and it was just a mass of bare wires.....I was lucky not to have electrocuted myself!!


My first washing machine in Cairo was the same! I had to heat the water in a pan before putting it in the machine. After a few weeks, every item of clothing I owned was destroyed!


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

OMG even I know how to wash and iron clothing the only thing I struggle with are getting the sheets on the duvet


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> OMG even I know how to wash and iron clothing the only thing I struggle with are getting the sheets on the duvet




You wont need one in Sharm lol


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> You wont need one in Sharm lol



You will in winter...I had one in winter.... but duvet covers have to come from the UK.... the only ones I found in Egypt were at at Carrefour... horrible quality and colours!

Winter on the Red Sea is puffa jacket and warm pyjama time!


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Well I decided to do it all myself, cooking, cleaning and getting drinks - taking ownership to show I don't need to depend on other people and it will get more respect if I eventually decide to have a lady friend they will be impressed I am domesticated.

If do get overly stuck with something I can't do myself like an issue with air con or a deep clean so I can get back on top of it I will call them in

I also decided on a modest accommodation rather than luxury.


----------



## seawind77 (Oct 2, 2010)

stick to the dry cleaners if you dont know what you are doing . Last time when I try to wash my all shirts forget one pen in the pocket of one of my shirt. Result 7 brand new shirt has remarks. I was keeping only one of it and I am planning to wear in a costume party. (as Dalmatians)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Horus said:


> OMG even I know how to wash and iron clothing the only thing I struggle with are getting the sheets on the duvet


To get duvet covers back on easily you need them inside out.
Then get your arms inside and grab the far corners of the cover, grab the corners of the duvet and literally turn the duvet cover the right way out by pulling it over the duvet.
simple if you know how


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Veronica said:


> To get duvet covers back on easily you need them inside out.
> Then get your arms inside and grab the far corners of the cover, grab the corners of the duvet and literally turn the duvet cover the right way out by pulling it over the duvet.
> simple if you know how


I tried that one a few times in the past  I just end up half climbing inside the duvet however I doubt I will need a duvet in Egypt 

I have found out however a vacuum cleaner is good for ants just shake them outside far far away


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Horus said:


> I tried that one a few times in the past  I just end up half climbing inside the duvet however I doubt I will need a duvet in Egypt
> 
> I have found out however a vacuum cleaner is good for ants just shake them outside far far away


Don't kid yourself about not needing a duvet in Egypt.....winter nights can be very cold and the longer you live there the more you feel it,and not only will you need the duvet you will also need some warm winter clothes,so find some space in your suitcase for them


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey all, Thanks for dry cleaner remarks, i think thats the best for me til i check my washing machine out, i know how to use one but i have been told that in egypt the water makes your whites / lights turn colour?
Im moving out on my own you see and i know i will have a crying fit if i ruin all my white tops lol 
And would i be right in bringing my duvet covers over with me now when i come? 
btw if you fancy having a 101 Dalmations costume party someone here has a good way of doing your shirts lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Saraha5587 said:


> Hey all, Thanks for dry cleaner remarks, i think thats the best for me til i check my washing machine out, i know how to use one but i have been told that in egypt the water makes your whites / lights turn colour?
> Im moving out on my own you see and i know i will have a crying fit if i ruin all my white tops lol
> And would i be right in bringing my duvet covers over with me now when i come?
> btw if you fancy having a 101 Dalmations costume party someone here has a good way of doing your shirts lol




The water here is full of chlorine... a bit like washing your clothes in the swimming pool water.. The water is drinkable and I do drink it just don't like the taste,

Duvet covers? you can wash your cover and dry it in hours... but in winter it is longer.. I use a drier in winter.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

oooo am so excited about coming and now put DAZ on my list to keep my whites white


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Horus said:


> I tried that one a few times in the past  I just end up half climbing inside the duvet however I doubt I will need a duvet in Egypt


Horus, trust me...... you'll need a duvet!
When you first spend winter in Egypt.... you'll see all the Egyptians in warm jackets while you're walking around in t-shirts and shorts.....
Your body acclimatises very quickly....... you'll be needing warm jackets and duvets.... everybody does!!


----------



## emmafarid (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi Sarah, 

You will be fine, it might be a little reality shock but apart from that you will love it. There is everything here, newlook, h&m Zara etc. City stars is good for your shopping needs. 

if you need any helo just let me know

Emma


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

emmafarid said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> You will be fine, it might be a little reality shock but apart from that you will love it. There is everything here, newlook, h&m Zara etc. City stars is good for your shopping needs.
> 
> ...


----------

